
Return on Design - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/03/return-on-design.html
======
callmeed
Meh, this post seems like a very weak attempt to coin a new _godin-ism_

Return on design _is_ the same as return on investment–it's the _return on
your design investment_. If you do your homework and have your design done by
someone experienced in design for your industry, you will reap a positive
return.

Why no mention of trial-and-error, data analysis, or A/B testing when it comes
to design for the web? (see the $300M button article on HN).

Re: his "the whole thing" point, I don't think many products are _soley_
design. Yes, for some, aesthetics is an important and often deciding factor.
People buy Porsches because they are a status symbol, because they are a high-
performance machine, and because they like the design.

Attention to design or the influence of design does not mean the design is the
product.

